# Contract direct to garment printers on the West Coast



## VoxPop (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone!
I am looking to expand my operations on the West Coast and I am currently looking for some direct to garment printers that can provide some good contract pricing. Does anyone have any recommendations or referrals?

The help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## freshinkclothing (May 17, 2007)

Hello VoxPop 
WE are currently located in Santa Ana California, we offer direct to garment printing on light and dark garments we also offer Jumbo size printing. Please send me a email at [email protected] and I will send you wholesale pricing with a valid resale's license.

Fresh Ink Printing 
(949)478-4129


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

suggest you contact www.pdqpromoprint.com

They are in Tracy, CA...just east of San Francisco...good service good product and fine people


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

If you plan on using the domain in your signature, I suggest you buy it immediately. I went to look at your website to check your location and it came up as an available domain!

Eric


----------



## VoxPop (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! That was my old domain, and I am in Los Angeles in case you are wondering.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

We offer full POD DTG services printed on our new Kornit. 

Shoot me a call or email and we can discuss pricing and what services you may or may not need. 

Jason A
Matteo Studios
408-398-7254
Jason[USER=93950]@matteo[/USER]studios.com


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I am located in Los Angeles and do DTG. www.maximusts.com


----------

